# Illinois State coach among 7 dead in plane crash on way home from Final 4



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> (CNN)Seven people -- including Illinois State University associate men's basketball coach Torrey Ward and deputy athletic director Aaron Leetch -- died when their small plane crashed while heading back from the NCAA tournament final.
> 
> The aircraft went down overnight Monday about 2 miles east of the Central Illinois Regional Airport in Bloomington, McLean County Sheriff's Office Sgt. Bill Tate said.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/07/us/basketball-coach-dies-plane-crash/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. That's terrible.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just awful. Condolences to ISU and all families/friends that are suffering losses from this tragedy.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586635624641355776


----------

